# Film sur TV via iPad 2 et iMac



## karmouz (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Venant juste de recevoir mon iPad 2, je souhaite avoir de l'aide sur mon le fait de connecter l'iPad 2 sur TV via HDMI pour regarde des films (je n'ai pas Apple TV)

1> Pour la connectique, Ok via le câble spécifique à acheter =>  y a-t-il une limite dans la résolution du film (ma TV monte jusqu' en HD 1080)
2> Je souhaite trouver un autre système que de copier le film sur l'iPpad. J'ai un iMac 2010 OS X Lion qui contient tous les films. 
Est-il possible que l'iPad lise directement via le réseau WIFI sur l'iMac ? Si oui comment ? 
Est-ce performant (pas de saccade à la restitution dur le TV) ?
Pour la lecture des films sur iPad j'utilise CineXplayer.

D'avance merci pour votre aide

Bàv

Karmouz


----------



## Cellulo (4 Janvier 2012)

pour la question 1, je peux répondre, ma télé est comme toi un HD1080 32" lcd, avec les films achetés sur itunes pas de problèmes, ni de saccade, ni de résolution, tu peux même mettre ton ipad en veille et le film tourne toujours via le lecteur d'origine ipad.

pour la lecture de mes divx, j'utilise OplayerHD lite et là ça craint, je n'ai pas encore testé d'autres programmes mais avec la version lite, ça saccade tout le temps (malgré un bon divx formaté par mes soins)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2012)

Pour la lecture via le réseau... Ben tout dépend de la camacité de ton réseau... Chez moi aucun soucis avec ace player...


----------

